
chrome.declarativeNetRequest - souterrain
https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/declarativeNetRequest
======
souterrain
This API seems reasonable iff chrome.declarativeNetRequest.MAX_NUMBER_OF_RULES
(currently 30,000) and
chrome.declarativeNetRequest.MAX_NUMBER_OF_DYNAMIC_RULES (currently 5,000)
could be expanded significantly.

Other than performance, is there a design limitation that would require Chrome
to limit these arbitrarily?

